# Alexander Seewald co. Overlander Atlanta GA



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been doing so research and found out this guy was a pioneer automobile guy in Atlanta. He sold bicycles badged as Overland.


Found this badge and want to know if anyone has more info.

1912















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmmmm


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2016)

Cool find! That's my great grandfathers company before he got into the locomobile.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 26, 2016)

I also have an Overland Canadian head badge but from when it was under the control of CCM in Weston, so post 1917
I wonder if there is a link?  Did CCM purchase the Canadian rights to the Overland brand?

wasn't there a link between Victor and Overland?


----------



## gimpster (Aug 7, 2018)

Having worked for Alexander-Seewald Company for a time in the 1970s (and they had a HUGE network of auto parts distributor warehouses in the 1970s), I know a little bit of its history. In 1890 W. David Alexander founded W.D. Alexander & Co., a distributorship for GE. Over the next several years, W.D. Alexander evolved into an automotive jobber (automotive parts distribution). In the early 1900s, George M. Seewald, Atlanta branch manager for Morgan & Wright tires, joined Mr. Alexander's automotive jobber enterprise to form the Alexander-Seewald Company which promptly took over the southeastern distributorship of Morgan & Wright tires. W.D.'s son, R. Jack Alexander (Sr.) took over the presidency at some point and expanded the business rapidly opening automotive supply warehouses. Being early in automotive history in the south, and being an important person in Atlanta business, Jack Alexander was the first person in Georgia to have a driver's license and the first person in Georgia to have an automotive license plate. Also, the company was the first car dealer in Georgia and the first auto parts distributor in the Southeast. Eventually, 7th-generation Georgian Jack Jr. took over the company and ran it until his retirement to Florida where he passed away in 2014 at age 85. Although Jack Jr. incorporated Alexander-Seewald in Florida after moving there in 1996, I don't know if the company was ever active after his retirement or if Jack III or his brother have anything to do with running what might be left of the Alexander-Seewald Company.


----------

